# What's wrong with walltools web customer services ?



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Its been more than a week that i send an e-mail to walltools for info and NO one there reply ... Since i'm not that good explaining in english , its better for me to send email but i guess they don't feel the same .... Its suck because i need a quick reply since i broke a piece on my anglehead col-ah9 )


----------



## SBAUMAN (Jan 18, 2013)

I apologize for the lack of response. We receive lots of spam emails and unfortunately some important emails do not make it through. Please email me directly at [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you. Scott


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

SBAUMAN said:


> I apologize for the lack of response. We receive lots of spam emails and unfortunately some important emails do not make it through. Please email me directly at [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you. Scott


Thank you scott !


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

SBAUMAN said:


> I apologize for the lack of response. We receive lots of spam emails and unfortunately some important emails do not make it through. Please email me directly at [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you. Scott


This is why DWT is so important to drywaller , as soon i put my message on dwt , scott from walltools take care of my problem right away , , a big thank you scott for helping me !


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Without brandon at waltools its not the same I priced a blueline cornerbox they were 30 dollars higher than the catalog with the dwt discount.ill be looking for a new tool supplier


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Without brandon at waltools its not the same I priced a blueline cornerbox they were 30 dollars higher than the catalog with the dwt discount.ill be looking for a new tool supplier


I can't speak on walltools but for me I spend my money with All-Wall!! I have spent a lot of money with them including a full set of Columbia tools and countless other purchases. The DWT discount helps out big time. They have really taken care of me with excellent customer service. Give them a try, I don't think you will be disappointed!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> I can't speak on walltools but for me I spend my money with All-Wall!! I have spent a lot of money with them including a full set of Columbia tools and countless other purchases. The DWT discount helps out big time. They have really taken care of me with excellent customer service. Give them a try, I don't think you will be disappointed!!!


I actually just priced a few new tools from allwall looks like ill be switching.like I said brandon was awesome but I'm not gonna pay more than catalog price from waltools


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> I actually just priced a few new tools from allwall looks like ill be switching.like I said brandon was awesome but I'm not gonna pay more than catalog price from waltools


Make sure you use the DWT discount!! It amounts to a nice price offset!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have bought plenty from All-Wall and have found them to be very professional. I have tried to buy from Wall Tools but I have backed out at checkout. The freight charges have always been over double the price of All-Wall.
Not taking anything away from WallTools, but for over seas purchases All-wall is tops. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have bought plenty from All-Wall and have found them to be very professional. I have tried to buy from Wall Tools but I have backed out at checkout. The freight charges have always been over double the price of All-Wall.
> Not taking anything away from WallTools, but for over seas purchases All-wall is tops. :thumbsup:


Well today i thought, Man i so love my 6 inch advance cool grip, I would be devistated if it got damaged so i better get some more, Just now i added 3 cool grips and 2 three point creaser wheels to see what would happen on walltools site, $58 purchase................So how much shipping did they want then?? $50?? $100..........No Try $142, Thats american money as well, Lets just say no deal on that one. And that website is so painfully slow.

All wall, Please get advance cool grip stainless knives, 3 point creaser wheels and some prest on invisa backs in stock, At least your shipping is a little more as it should be.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

there ya go, ever thought of changing your name to sheenfrog:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well today i thought, Man i so love my 6 inch advance cool grip, I would be devistated if it got damaged so i better get some more, Just now i added 3 cool grips and 2 three point creaser wheels to see what would happen on walltools site, $58 purchase................So how much shipping did they want then?? $50?? $100..........No Try $142, Thats american money as well, Lets just say no deal on that one. And that website is so painfully slow.
> 
> All wall, Please get advance cool grip stainless knives, 3 point creaser wheels and some prest on invisa backs in stock, At least your shipping is a little more as it should be.


poor ole caz, i feel for ya wanting something and it takes to long, so move up here


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

a year or so ago,,, Columbia told me to buy a piece from walltools. I tried, but their checkout was like three pages, so I just picked up the phone and called all-wall.

Brandon (who worked at all-wall when I bought my tools) raked me over the coals on this site. 

Its this simple,,, 

It's either simple,,,, or it's not 

I mean,,, it's your money ain't it????:yes:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Scott, good to see you on here. I dealt with you right after Brandon left Walltools, back when I bought my zook set and tool case. Scott was on top of things guys, couldn't have asked for better or faster service :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Man, I must have hibernated over the winter. Brandon is not with WallTools?
I have had nothing but good experience with WallTools. And no trouble with shipping or service. They have been top notch for me.
Truth is, I have had the same with All-Wall. Both top of the line in my opinion. I buy from both cuz I like 'em both.
So what happened with Brandon? Enquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Man, I must have hibernated over the winter. Brandon is not with WallTools?
> I have had nothing but good experience with WallTools. And no trouble with shipping or service. They have been top notch for me.
> Truth is, I have had the same with All-Wall. Both top of the line in my opinion. I buy from both cuz I like 'em both.
> So what happened with Brandon? Enquiring minds wanna know!


Something about Brandon and Moose boy doing stuff together

So you half to wait for Moose boy (PT) to come online:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll explain a little more when I have time. :yes:
Just finished working on some stuff right now and it's time for bed.
I'll make sure to get on here tomorrow night and explain a few things.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll explain a little more when I have time. :yes:
> Just finished working on some stuff right now and it's time for bed.
> I'll make sure to get on here tomorrow night and explain a few things.


"time for bed"  that's not an excuse :yes:


----------

